
The online encyclopaedia of integer sequences - schappim
https://oeis.org
======
laurentl
OEIS is, to me, mind-boggling. When you consider that there is literally an
infinite number of possible sequences, it’s amazing how often a completely
arcane sequence you stumbled upon somewhere is listed in the OEIS.

Also, it’s helped me solve a few project Euler problems (which often involve
framing “well-known” problems into novel forms). Brute-force the first few
values and more often than not you’ll find the sequence in OEIS, sometimes
with a generating function or pointers to the original problem.

------
dang
Lots of previous discussions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=integer%20sequences%20points%3...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=integer%20sequences%20points%3E3&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
chubasco
Did anyone else immediately search 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42?

